

Ninja Theory: Prototyping Hellblade - scottdw
http://www.hellblade.com/?p=17595

======
torkable
I enjoy how their website tells me all about the team and their vision and
yada yada and tell me completely nil about the game. Not even what genre,
yawn. People can't even develop a video game any more without pouring more
time into the social networking than actually working on it.

